# Bootcamp ne démarre pas



## krstll (1 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai passé ma journée à essayer d'installer Windows, en vain, alors je m'en remets à vous !

Déjà, voici ma config : 






J'utilise l'assistant Bootcamp (et une clé usb vide de 32Go) pour les drivers et la partition, et un CD d'install de Windows 7. 

Jusque là, tout se passe bien ...

Sauf que quand ça redémarre, j'ai l'écran noir type 'command' sauf que je ne peux rien taper.

Quand je reboot avec Alt, j'ai la possibilité de lancer Macintosh HD; ou le CD, ou ma clé renommée 'EFI Boot' les 2 avec l'image d'un CD. Ni l'un ni l'autre ne fonctionnent et me donnent chacun le même écran noir ...
J'ai essayé depuis l'Utilitaire de disque de restaurer la partition Bootcamp (qui est bien présente) depuis le CD Windows (ou le fichier iso que j'ai créé à partir du CD), mais ça ne fonctionne pas (je ne suis pas trop sûre de cette technique, je l'ai un peu tenté au feeling !!)

Merci d'avance de votre aide, 

krstll


----------



## Zeshh (3 Septembre 2016)

C'est la misère installer Windows sur un Macbook.... 

mais dans ton cas grave un DVD de windows 7 32bit (si tu grave un 64bit tu auras un message d'erreur du genre "select type boot cd-rom 1 - 2 - (alors que on peut rien sélectionné en plus) , sans doute parce que Apple est pas capable de testé si ça fonctionneras bien)


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2016)

Zeshh a dit:


> C'est la misère installer Windows sur un Macbook....
> 
> mais dans ton cas grave un DVD de windows 7 32bit (si tu grave un 64bit tu auras un message d'erreur du genre "select type boot cd-rom 1 - 2 - (alors que on peut rien sélectionné en plus) , sans doute parce que Apple est pas capable de testé si ça fonctionneras bien)


Qu'est-ce que c'est que toutes ces âneries ? Ah bon, Apple n'a jamais testé Boot Camp avant de le diffuser ?


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2016)

krstll a dit:


> J'utilise l'assistant Bootcamp (et une clé usb vide de 32Go) pour les drivers et la partition, et un CD d'install de Windows 7.
> 
> Jusque là, tout se passe bien ...
> 
> ...


La clé USB servira bien à stocker le fichier des drivers que fera télécharger Boot Camp.

Ton MBP possède un lecteur SuperDrive, il faut que ton DVD de Windows soit bootable, donc à vérifier depuis un vrai PC pour tester son démarrage automatique. Si ce n'est pas le cas, Boot Camp affichera un bel écran noir avec un message indiquant qu'il ne trouve aucun système.

La procédure de Boot Camp est toujours la même, il faut que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné, ce dernier préparera alors une partition temporaire en FAT32. Ensuite, il donnera la main au lanceur du fichier d'installation de Windows qui ouvrira une fenêtre contextuelle d'installation. C'est pendant la procédure d'installation qu'il faudra formater la partition Boot Camp réservée pour Windows en NTFS, jamais avant.

En cas de non fonctionnement, il est parfaitement inutile de redémarrer et de tenter par tout autre moyen de vouloir continuer l'installation, ça ne fonctionnera jamais. Ce qui peut arriver est une destruction de certaines informations MBR, rendant indisponible la partition temporaire créée par Boot Camp, et là pas d'autre choix que de mettre les mains dans le cambouis avec le Terminal pour récupérer la partition dans sa totalité.


----------

